# do i need lights for deep dropping



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

trying to get everything together for my trolling deep dropping trip and i about have everything i was just curious if i need lights on my deep drop rig


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

catchin em said:


> trying to get everything together for my trolling deep dropping trip and i about have everything i was just curious if i need lights on my deep drop rig


not at all but if your sword fishing it helps. as for the grouper/snapper... you dont need lights!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I always use lights deep dropping. If you aren't going to, make sure some components of your rigs do, like using glow beads, glow sleeve protectors, etc. 

If you fish a lighted rig next to a nonlit rig you will see what I'm talking about. There's a reason most deep droppers use the phrase "no light, no bite".


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

my understanding is it depends on how deep you are talking. greater than 350- yes


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Those fish have been surviving in deep water with zero light for millions of years (Bottom Fish) Lights would probably confuse them. Now the swordfish lights would probably work being a midwater fish. I never used lights deep water longlining and caught a few fish.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Use lights an heavy fish scent. If you're dropping for tilefish I would invest in some crab scent because crabs are the majority diet of every deep dwelling fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There's no doubt that there is very little ambient light at 600-800ft, but the species that live there can use what little there is. This isn't speculation either as much as noted observations from biologists. Think of it like night vision goggles. I've also noted that once the sun goes down the deep drop but usually slows or stops altogether. I've recorded this on many occasions too. A little light goes a long way and the lights on my rigs have never seemed to confuse them in regards to whether they should eat my baits or not.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't actually know weather or not the lights matter or not. I commercialy fished the deep waters for 12 years and never had a problem catching deep water fish in large numbers not using any lights. It wouldn't be practical fishing miles of line.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

sealark said:


> I don't actually know weather or not the lights matter or not. I commercialy fished the deep waters for 12 years and never had a problem catching deep water fish in large numbers not using any lights. It wouldn't be practical fishing miles of line.


....and certainly not economical. Good lord I'd hate to pay that portion just in cyalume sticks, much less $30-40.00 LEDs!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I always use lights deep dropping. If you aren't going to, make sure some components of your rigs do, like using glow beads, glow sleeve protectors, etc.
> 
> If you fish a lighted rig next to a nonlit rig you will see what I'm talking about. There's a reason most deep droppers use the phrase "no light, no bite".


 What Chris said .


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I did some drift diving in 1,000 feet of water in Hawaii. What I observed is the EVERYTHING in the water produced it's own light. Bioluminescense or Chemiluminescense, whatever you want to call it but everything is 'switched on' out there. This is not phosphoresense but this lighting is in color and lots of it moves like florescent tube light. Flashlight fish have the same thing in their cheek packs. Use the light. It is one thing to have twelve thousand hooks out there but if you are using only one or two it will increase your odds.


----------

